# Middle Life Crisis for Dummies



## Paulination (Feb 6, 2012)

This would be funnier if so many parts of it didn't hit so close to home. My wife is only 33 so a MLC is doubtful so to speak, but damn...

MIDLIFE CRISIS for DUMMIES


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

Age does not matter from what I have read. A 33 year old can go through it, although much more likely for someone in their 40's and 50's.

When I read this, it was like a playbook my W read from.

I think too many people ignore the fact the a MLC is in part a mental issue or illness, kind of like a cold. Although an illness that can run for months and sometimes years, it will pass. 

Sadly many divorces probably could be avoided if people waited for the MLC fog to lift. Not that it always does, but common sense does return for most.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

WOW!!!!!! Just WOW!!!!


----------



## Khestral (Apr 9, 2012)

This website just freaked me out...


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

I've always hated that cliche'; Mid Life Crisis. It's just a part of life. Like puberty. Having your first child. Etc.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

BeachGuy said:


> I've always hated that cliche'; Mid Life Crisis. It's just a part of life. Like puberty. Having your first child. Etc.


I disagree. Most people do not have a Mid Life Crisis to the extreme it gets the label. Puberty is natural, so is birth, MLC is not and I would call it more of a mental illness.

From my personal experience it nearly ended our marriage and having learned so much about it over this past year, I would say many divorces are a result of the extreme MLC that the MLC for dummies points out.


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

synthetic said:


> WOW!!!!!! Just WOW!!!!


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

A thousand fold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ImStillHere (Apr 25, 2012)

I could have saved my breath on other posts about my WH and just linked to this site. He did EVERYTHING on the list!


----------

